# thin, cheap, fast drying tshirts?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been using the hanes comfort soft tshirts cause they are only about $5 each, and thin. 100% cotton, but they don't dry well.

anything you guys recommend?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I get all my gear from Goodwill.Go there and look in the active wear section. For $5 you should be able to find plenty of shirts made of some new fangled wicking fabric. If they stink wash em with bleach.


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

Target and Wally World both have tees with the wicking fabric that are not expensive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Also Ross, TJ MAxx and MArshalls have great deals on basic active wear..


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

walmart the synthetic t's are on sale now... The ones I buy are starter brand S*


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

Walmart also polyester button up short sleeve shirts that are the quickest drying material I have ever encountered. $5


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

Check out the Terramar shirts at Sierra Trading Post. Get on their e-mail list to find discounts up to 35% off. They should be $7 or so and perform as well or better than anything I have.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Kopish said:


> Check out the Terramar shirts at Sierra Trading Post. Get on their e-mail list to find discounts up to 35% off. They should be $7 or so and perform as well or better than anything I have.


thanks, I found a 25% off coupon code plus free shipping. is there any specific terramar tshirt you recommend? the helix and dri-release look to be the most popular.


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Check out old navy, they have some good wicking inexpensive shirts 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

I just use the champion brand shirts from target. About $10 a pop. They seem to fit me better than the wally world ones


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I used the Terramar Helix and like it a lot. I'm pale as can be, so I like a shirt with some SPF factor to it. This shirt does have a bit of a texture to it. Take a look on Sierra Trading Post and zoom in on a light color shirt to see it. I think the dri-release is a more traditional fabric.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Kopish said:


> I used the Terramar Helix and like it a lot. I'm pale as can be, so I like a shirt with some SPF factor to it. This shirt does have a bit of a texture to it. Take a look on Sierra Trading Post and zoom in on a light color shirt to see it. I think the dri-release is a more traditional fabric.


ordered up 4 of the dri release ones. some of the reviews say they run big so I ordered smalls. $11 each with free shipping using the coupon code.


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

Sams club has some for 10 ea real nice and thin silk weight. name? Big lots has 2nd skin light mid with like soft brushed fleece squares for 9 tops only they are sweet but maybe heivier than your looking for. They used to have them in ladies as well now cuddle duds silk weight for 9. Mean wool socks about gym sock weight 3 for 7. I did pick up two thin sweaters in platos closet 75% off less than 3 ea. One cashmere other wool not hip enough to sell to the teens. Just through that in because i was so happy with the deal.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

You can pick up wicking shirts at Target, Walmart, Sams, etc for about $10 each. They usually have some good colors and it you tear them up, it's not a great loss.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I'll add to the $10 active wear type shirts you get from Target and Walmart. They come in bright colors which I like for visibility and dry pretty fast.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been using the Target/Walmart stuff for years. The fit well and they are easily found on sale. Both are also starting to carry a line that is cut more streamlined with extra ventilation but those seem to sell out quickly.


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

How many shirts do you need for riding? Even if you ride everyday, I would think that 4 shirts in rotation should be plenty, right? That being said..,I think spending a couple extra bucks and getting something like a Nike dri fit is worthwhile. They frequently sell at any Nike outlet store for under $15 and seem to last a long time. 
They dry really quickly and the ventilation is good.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Gabe3 said:


> I've been using the hanes comfort soft tshirts cause they are only about $5 each, and thin. 100% cotton, but they don't dry well.
> 
> anything you guys recommend?


anything besides cotton. cotton soaks up moisture and doesn't dry fast. it's like wearing a wet towel.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Target/Wally.


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Starter from Walmart, Old Navy carries an active line, Target has the Champion stuff...catch them on sale and clearance. Marshalls alway has a bunch of active wear clearance. Any sweat wicking fabric will do. Cotton will absorb your sweat and hold it, keeping you wet and cold.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

8iking VIIking said:


> I just use the champion brand shirts from target. About $10 a pop. They seem to fit me better than the wally world ones


Champion stuff is cheap but the cuts are wearable not ****ed up like cheaper ****!


----------



## Benzo (Mar 13, 2012)

I really like these Tri-Blend shirts from amazon. 5 to 10 bucks for most of them. I got these as an alternative to the american apparel brand which I really liked. They are great in the summer since they dry fast, feel soft, and don't chaff.

Amazon.com: Next Level 6010 NL Men's TriBlend Tee: Clothing


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I sweat a ton and usual summer rides are at 95F+. I ride in Nike Dri Fit tees. If you can find some discounted online, go for it. They are comfortable and very durable. I've had two shirts last a several years and several falls.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

fat_tires_are_fun said:


> How many shirts do you need for riding? Even if you ride everyday, I would think that 4 shirts in rotation should be plenty, right? That being said..,I think spending a couple extra bucks and getting something like a Nike dri fit is worthwhile. They frequently sell at any Nike outlet store for under $15 and seem to last a long time.
> They dry really quickly and the ventilation is good.


I second Nike Dri-Fit - I wear a LS under my short-sleeve jerseys down to 45 degrees with no issues. Warm, dry and yet cool as it warms up.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I also use the Starter short sleeve shirts from Walmart for summer and cool weather layering. I find them very comfortable.

Walmart also has Russell long sleeve shirts with a mesh strip on the back. I can sometimes feel the strip, but some are better than others. Pretty good shirt overall.

I tried the long sleeve Hanes shirts (also wicking) but they are a bit too thin for me. And they're also very baggy.

The Champion shirts from Target seem like winners to me for cooler weather. Just have one so far.


----------



## Beer_Czar (Nov 8, 2013)

So what you guys are saying is, when it's been 42 F or upwards to 65F, my wearing a standard cotton t-shirt along with my whatever insulated windbreaker... the t-shirt is trapping the moisture (yeah it's drenched when I get home) and that combined with my wind chill is what makes me so cold on night/evening rides?

So these wicking (just for discussion) Starter wicking Tees at walmart will potentially help me stay a little warmer by keeping me drier?

I've been trying to get my head wrapped around the cycling clothing, I don't need my bulges shown by the skin tight stuff, if your lady friend is with you, your done for the night if she sees me in them.

I assume other cheap brands competing with Starter are about equal.

wicking tee - Walmart.com

Starter Men's Short Sleeve Wicking Tee, 2 pack: Men : Walmart.com


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I prefer the C9 stuff from Target vs. the Wally World Starter shirts, myself. They just seem a little lighter and wick a little better. Places like Ross and T.J. Maxx will also carry tech gear on clearance from name brands like Nike and Adidas for almost the same price, though selection is going to be a bit hit or miss.

If you want real cycling gear, you can often find old club jerseys on eBay for under $20 shipped, if you don't mind riding in the jersey of a club that you've never belonged to (which is considered a _faux pas_ in some circles, though more so in roadie culture than mtb).


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Layered clothing applied properly means wearing little enough to prevent sweating like a pig. If your problem is being chilled because your clothes are drenched, the first thing to do is wear less. Windproof clothing is usually too much, they don't breathe all that well.

The cheapest technical base layer shirts I've found are British Army surplus such as these: British Undergarment, Body Armour, brown, used - Varusteleka.com

Armies these days have quite good kit and they often issue new stuff to soldiers, so surplus stuff is often easy to find and in good condition.


----------



## Chrisonabike (Mar 29, 2013)

For winter months when I am wearing a jacket over my T-shirt I like to wear a long sleeve wicking T-shirt. I hate the feeling of a wet windbreaker. This is an example:

New Balance 3132 - MRT3132WT - Men's Performance Tops: Long Sleeve


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Make sure if you wear a jacket, that it has some breathable fabric in the back or even under the arms. Otherwise you will sweat too much and freeze.


----------



## Pilgrimm (Feb 21, 2013)

I wear a lot of c9, champion clothing, from target. Very decently priced and lasts a good while too. My buddy swears on the starter gear from Wally World, I prefer function over form.


----------



## Beer_Czar (Nov 8, 2013)

OK I stopped and picked up one sample shirt from wallymart. Starter brad regular fit, DRI-STAR and Sun Protection, Short sleeve. Tonight I tried it and what a difference. No jacket, just the simple semi loose shirt. 

I'm sold, I'm going back to wallymart and pick up a couple more for $6.88. I plan to stop by target and see what I find there, perhaps a slightly better fit. 

Glad I found this thread.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, I like those shirts. I buy the "heather" ones. There are a lot of good options out there without blowing $80 on some jersey.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

plus one on the target champion brand. I've had a bunch of those t shirts for a few years, they hold up and perform well. I also picked up the champion brand tights this year. I figured they would be for cool weather but they are warmer than I thought and I've been able to wear them in the snow.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Totally have to get me some active t-shirts. All of you who run the 100% polyester active shirts, do you wear any compression base layers under them?

I ask because I have always been used to wearing a short sleeve (or long sleeve) under armour compression shirt under everything. I played baseball all the way through college so was always wearing some type of compression shirt under the jersey.

Do you guys wear a base layer or just the t-shirt only? the compression shirts are also supposed to have "wicking" material so would it hinder the t-shirt performance to wear a compression shirt underneath?


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Tiller15 said:


> Totally have to get me some active t-shirts. All of you who run the 100% polyester active shirts, do you wear any compression base layers under them?
> 
> I ask because I have always been used to wearing a short sleeve (or long sleeve) under armour compression shirt under everything. I played baseball all the way through college so was always wearing some type of compression shirt under the jersey.
> 
> Do you guys wear a base layer or just the t-shirt only? the compression shirts are also supposed to have "wicking" material so would it hinder the t-shirt performance to wear a compression shirt underneath?


+1 for another that uses the Target C9 100% Poly (sleeveless) shirts. I try to support the industry though too, and buy MTB-specific jerseys (Troy Lee / Fox), but when it is really hot out, the sleeveless C9 is impossible to beat.

To answer this question, no way do I wear compression stuff underneath. In cooler temps I like Nike Dri-Fit long-sleeve shirts as a base, but hate compression stuff. I always feel too hot or too cold - the Nike Dri-Fit is ideal for me. I can ride in 45 degrees with nothing but the Dri-Fit and a short-sleeve jersey.


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't wear any compression shirts at all, but I will wear a base layer on colder days, or wear a long sleeve shirt under a short sleeve shirt on cool days. On warm days I just wear one of these short sleeve shirts from [email protected] Works great.

I don't think it's a problem at all if you're comfortable in compression shirts. Try it out and see what you think.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Picked up a couple Champion c9 t-shirts at Target and tried them out this weekend. I am sold on them. They were $8 and totally worth it!


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I added some Champion shirts this weekend as well, on sale for $10 I think. I think they're a bit nicer than the Starter shirts, if a bit more expensive. The long sleeved ones are great, but I grabbed a short sleeved one as well.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

OFFcourse said:


> Champion stuff is cheap but the cuts are wearable not ****ed up like cheaper ****!


I've been really happy with the Champion running shirts.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Benzo said:


> I really like these Tri-Blend shirts from amazon. 5 to 10 bucks for most of them. I got these as an alternative to the american apparel brand which I really liked. They are great in the summer since they dry fast, feel soft, and don't chaff.
> 
> Amazon.com: Next Level 6010 NL Men's TriBlend Tee: Clothing


Thanks for the tip. Looks like a casual tshirt with some tech properties. Just ordered two.


----------



## AbbyDaisy (Aug 22, 2013)

Benzo said:


> I really like these Tri-Blend shirts from amazon. 5 to 10 bucks for most of them. I got these as an alternative to the american apparel brand which I really liked. They are great in the summer since they dry fast, feel soft, and don't chaff.
> 
> Amazon.com: Next Level 6010 NL Men's TriBlend Tee: Clothing


These T-shirts are the ones I have been looking for my brother. Many reviews said they are soft and comfortable and I think they are well worth for the money. Thanks!


----------



## arlon (Feb 26, 2014)

if you want to have a mountain bike with lots of choices, you can look at amazon.com, like the example I have:

GMC Topkick Dual-Suspension Mountain Bike

Amazon.com: mountain bike


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually went to Gander Mountain and they were having a huge sale on long sleeve t's, so right now is a good time to stock up for colder weather stuff. I know its off topic but I got a North Face windproof Jacket 50% off. I used it this past weekend in 30 degree weather and it was great


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I just picked up one of these Fox Soleed Tech Shirt shirts from Nashbar on sale for $9. Product: Fox Soleed Tech Tee

I really like that it feels more like a shirt and not like a jersey. I hate how jerseys tend to be cold when it's cold, and hot when it's hot.


----------

